# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Why Do Black People Walk In The Road Even When Sidewalks Are Available WTF

## Karl

Anybody ever notice how groups of Black people will walk in the street sometimes in the middle even when a perfectly good sidewalk is available

Why do blacks walk in the road 

When I walk somewhere I generally use the sidewalk if available on other streets I use the Shoulder and stay far on the side and at night I got a yellow reflective safety vest from my days at the towing company that I put over my jacket

So WHY do blacks gotta do stupid shit like this

With my old Dodge pickup I found if I pop her in neutral and rev it up nice n loud as I approach they all Scatter frantically to the other side but not with my car its too quiet for that

----------

Cat (02-09-2014),Sha-hay-hay (07-14-2015)

----------


## Archer

Why does it matter as long as they move when a car comes?

----------


## Karl

> Why does it matter as long as they move when a car comes?


Because its mainly Blacks who do this

Anybody else generally uses the sidewalks or shoulders even the mexicans so its gotta be a black thing

----------

LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

They have a right to obstruct traffic.   Their great great great great granddaddies were slaves doncha know and they HAD to walk in the road.

----------

DeadEye (10-28-2014),DonGlock26 (02-06-2014),JMWinPR (12-25-2016),LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## Archer

I am asking why it matters? If there were whites walking in the middle of the street would you ask in the same way?

Honestly whites do it as well you just have to be in an all white area.

----------


## Archer

> They have a right to obstruct traffic.   Their great great great great granddaddies were slaves doncha know and they HAD to walk in the road.



Now you see obstructing traffic and walking in the street are not the same thing.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I am asking why it matters? If there were whites walking in the middle of the street would you ask in the same way?
> 
> Honestly whites do it as well you just have to be in an all white area.


As many times as I have lived in all white areas, I have never seen anyone walking in the street.

----------

JMWinPR (12-25-2016),LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## Karl

> I am asking why it matters? If there were whites walking in the middle of the street would you ask in the same way?
> 
> Honestly whites do it as well you just have to be in an all white area.


My area is mostly white except for the apartment buildings behind the supermarket and some failed condo developments along the highway that where converted into Section 8 housing but we have quite a few Mexicans scattered around town

----------


## Archer

I have seen it and I lived it. I am 100& positive it happens more in black communities but again... Why does it matter as long as they do not obstruct traffic?

Still I am sure it is something to do with mating. Whites do strange things (well they did) to attract mates as well.

----------


## Karl

> I have seen it and I lived it. I am 100& positive it happens more in black communities but again... Why does it matter as long as they do not obstruct traffic?
> 
> Still I am sure it is something to do with mating. Whites do strange things (well they did) to attract mates as well.


Wel, I gotta drive through the black area to get home and they always walking in the road and it just annoys the fuck out of me okay especially when there are Sidewalks on Both Sides they could use

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-25-2016)

----------


## Perianne

> My area is mostly white except for the apartment buildings behind the supermarket and some failed condo developments along the highway that where converted into Section 8 housing but *we have quite a few Mexicans scattered around town*


Mexicans are everywhere.  They are taking this nation one by one.

----------

Karl (02-06-2014),LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## Archer

> Wel, I gotta drive through the black area to get home and they always walking in the road and it just annoys the fuck out of me okay especially when there are Sidewalks on Both Sides they could use


Oh it annoyed me as well... I moved. No I do understand and it bothers you and you want to let off steam. NP

----------

Karl (02-06-2014)

----------


## Karl

> Oh it annoyed me as well... I moved. No I do understand and it bothers you and you want to let off steam. NP


I cannot afford to move at this point

----------


## patrickt

There's Mexicans everywhere I look. It's out of control. Oh, wait, I live in Mexico.

Why do the damn tourists walk in the street? They aren't black? And why do they all have to walk side by side by side till they fill the entire street. When I lived in Colorado it was teenagers--white teenagers--who walked in the street. Why do they do that? Because they can. And, if you honk, they flip you off.

What a stupid thread.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I am asking why it matters? If there were whites walking in the middle of the street would you ask in the same way?
> 
> Honestly whites do it as well you just have to be in an all white area.


I live in an all white area and I don't see people walking in the middle of the road.  Than again, the way these hillbillies around here drive, you're probably better off in the middle of the road.

MoFo

----------

Archer (02-06-2014),Karl (02-06-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

People don't dare walk in the road where I live. Pick ups, logging trucks, hunters, rural roads. People drive fast because they can and the road are long. You'd get your ass runover before most of these vehicles could slow down and avoid you. Darwinism at work.

----------

Midgardian (12-25-2016),Robert Urbanek (01-13-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> As many times as I have lived in all white areas, I have never seen anyone walking in the street.


We used to play punch ball, stickball and 2 hand touch in the street.

----------


## Karl

> Mexicans are everywhere.  They are taking this nation one by one.


Actually our town is Lilly White probably 90 percent

We got a few black enclaves but they seem to prefer living amongst eachother

Now Mexicans we got more but they prefer to spread out across town allover the place no specific neighborhood can be defined as Hispanic they all over

I will give the Mexicans this most came to work on Area Farms or the Processing plant

Whites used to work there but after the Buy Out Cargill imported Mexicans who would do the Same Job for $9 an hour n be happy as clams

 @Archer

 @Perianne

 @MoFo Murphy

----------


## Matalese

The origin of the word "negro" is from the Latin root word of "Niger" as in Nigerian, as spoken in Portuguese and Spanish. Interesting.

----------


## Matalese

Wrong thread!

----------


## countryboy

> Mexicans are everywhere.  They are taking this nation one by one.


Yeah we are. MWOOHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

----------


## countryboy

Wrong thread.

----------


## Matalese

> There's Mexicans everywhere I look. It's out of control. Oh, wait, I live in Mexico.
> 
> Why do the damn tourists walk in the street? They aren't black? And why do they all have to walk side by side by side till they fill the entire street. When I lived in Colorado it was teenagers--white teenagers--who walked in the street. Why do they do that? Because they can. And, if you honk, they flip you off.
> 
> What a stupid thread.



Well then,  I guess we can drive on the UN used sidewalk. Works for me.

----------


## countryboy

> Well then,  I guess we can drive on the UN used sidewalk. Works for me.


Hey, I think you've hit on something. Maybe that's *why* they walk in the road.

Hey, SLH, er, @KarlChilders, stay off the freakin' sidewalk already.

----------


## DonGlock26

> People don't dare walk in the road where I live. Pick ups, logging trucks, hunters, rural roads. People drive fast because they can and the road are long. You'd get your ass runover before most of these vehicles could slow down and avoid you. Darwinism at work.


You are just down the road from Froggerville, aren't you?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Why does it matter as long as they move when a car comes?


Could it be that they are inconveniencing productive people by forcing the car drivers' to slow down and wait for them to grab their baggy "prison style" pants to get off the road eventually??

----------


## Karl

> Could it be that they are inconveniencing productive people by forcing the car drivers' to slow down and wait for them to grab their baggy "prison style" pants to get off the road eventually??


By that logic saves us countless billions in correctional costs

----------


## Cat

If your car is too quiet, buy one of those loud horns in the cans that they use on boats.

Better than this, trade your car for a steam roller! Ha!

----------


## Helaawa

This is why!
http://******mania.com/raptorman/howtobe/howtobe.htm

----------


## Katzndogz

Black people walk in the road as a way to show small contempt for our laws.   Laws they feel don't apply to them.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Black people walk in the road as a way to show small contempt for our laws.   Laws they feel don't apply to them.



Archer says what does it matter if they move when a car comes?  :Thinking: 

We all know they move as slow as possible while they stare you down. 

Just as you say.

----------


## protectionist

> Wel, I gotta drive through the black area to get home and they always walking in the road and it just annoys the fuck out of me okay especially when there are Sidewalks on Both Sides they could use


This might make you feel a little better.  When I was a kid, after Christmas, the bad kids used to block off the street I lived on by piling Christmas trees across it, and setting them on fire.

----------


## East of the Beast

it's passive aggression

----------


## Katzndogz

> This might make you feel a little better.  When I was a kid, after Christmas, the bad kids used to block off the street I lived on by piling Christmas trees across it, and setting them on fire.


And they did it every day, all year long?

Sorry but the deflection doesn't work.

----------


## Rutabaga

> This might make you feel a little better.  When I was a kid, after Christmas, the bad kids used to block off the street I lived on by piling *Christmas trees across it, and setting them on fire*.


ahhhhh yes,,,,the "yule" log......

----------


## Rutabaga

> I have seen it and I lived it. I am 100& positive it happens more in black communities but again... Why does it matter as long as they do not obstruct traffic?
> 
> *Still I am sure it is something to do with mating*. Whites do strange things (well they did) to attract mates as well.




so walking down the middle of the road instead of on the available sidewalks is a African American mating ritual?


ok.

----------


## goosey

I'm going to relate something potentially upsetting here.

We used to call aboriginals , boongs. We made up this name in the 60s because when you chased them down with your 4 wheel they would make a "boong..." noise on the aluminum bullbar.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Why does it matter as long as they move when a car comes?


Another member of the entitlement gang speaks up.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

This is from "How to be a ******":

*32) ALWAYS walk down the middle of the street. Never move for any oncoming    vehicles. When they honk, just give them a scowl and smack your lips a lot

*Why is it that when they walk down the street or the sidewalk, they always have to turn around and see who is driving up to them? Are they scared? Looking to get a 'drive-by' up their ass or what? Never could figure that one out.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I see this.   It's like, 'hit me, I dare you.'

----------


## nancy

It's amazing, isn't it?  We are allowed to make observations about any other group of people except blacks.  When we do, there's always someone quick to point out, "Oh, it's not just blacks!  It's a class thing!  Whites do it, too!"  It's just another way for the politically correct to control the dialogue.  Blacks are now a "protected class" and apparently beyond criticism.  Stuff Black People Don't Like (sbpdl[dot]com) has an amusing post about blacks disliking sidewalks as well.  The more we notice and are willing to point out such behaviors, the more shrilly the PC Police will denounce us.


You notice when someone makes an observation about blacks being better athletes, nobody jumps up and says, "Not all blacks!  Whites are good athletes, too!"  I don't see the PC Police objecting when I notice blacks are good at dancing, running, or jumping, either.  ("It's not just blacks!  I saw a white kid jump really high one time!")  


Yet as soon as I observe, "Gee, why is it every time I see someone sauntering down the middle of the street, they're black?" some people find it necessary to point out the obvious: "Not ALL blacks!"  (Or the equally popular excuse:"whites do it, too", describing some alternate reality in which there are dangerous white neighborhoods where gangs of white thugs saunter down the center of the road to block traffic, and only use the sidewalks when they're approaching their latest victim of The Knockout Game.)


Nobody suggested ALL BLACKS walk down the center of the road, or jaywalk, or are inconsiderate to other drivers in the process.  We are simply addressing the frequency for blacks to be disproportionately represented in anti-social behavior.  It's worth noting that many posters on these forums do not live in the ghetto, and that blacks in our hometowns are NOT the majority.  If you're in downtown Detroit, Baltimore, Camden, or Newark, of course all the jaywalkers will be black, since the majority of it's residents are black.  But I see the same trend in my county, which is around 30% black.  If "everyone" engages in this behavior, then on average I should see blacks sauntering down the middle of the street about 30% of the time.  But so far, every time I've witnessed this (which is frequently), the guilty parties are black.  I'm not making it up, nor am I turning a blind eye to all the other races supposedly guilty of this. If people don't talk about the whites, Asians, or Hispanics walking in the street, it's likely because we haven't SEEN ANY of those races doing it.


The excuse-makers want to point at other races, or "tourists", etc., to avoid the real issue behind blacks ignoring sidewalks: their motive for doing so. High tourist places will be areas of frequent pedestrian activity.  But I've yet to see a white person, tourist or not, deliberately stroll down the road because he's enjoying the fact that he's in someone's way. Tourists may walk slowly, but it's not to piss other drivers off.  Blacks do it because they get a psychological payoff in exchange for it. ("Das right...Ima take my time crossin' dis skreet, and you gone wait while I does. I hope you be late cuz of me, too.")


The same hysterical excuse-makers object whenever we attempt to discuss the AVERAGE behavior of blacks, like AVERAGE intelligence or AVERAGE crime rates.  Other posters on this board have correctly identified that tactic as just a deflection, changing the subject by accusing us of saying something we did not say.  Are there intelligent, considerate blacks who don't blame everyone else for their own dysfunction? Sure.  But just because I've seen performing elephants in a circus doesn't mean all elephants can dance and juggle.


BTW...in our county, parents are aware of young blacks walking in the roadways, since some of them use it as a way to rob people or to take their chances on winning the Ghetto Lottery (which is a HUGE business in the Atlanta area).  So we teach our new teenage drivers (especially girls) to not stop for blacks in the road for any reason. We tell them, if blacks attempt to block your car, you can't get around them, and you're only options are to stop or to run them over, then run them over.  You can stop at the nearest safely lit area and call the police. (Personally, I don't want to risk them being that close to my van, which is why I never leave home without a Glock under my shirt.)

Anyway, thanks for letting me share.

----------

Midgardian (12-25-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I am asking why it matters? If there were whites walking in the middle of the street would you ask in the same way?
> 
> Honestly whites do it as well you just have to be in an all white area.


nonblacks are not that stupid, angry and obtuse.

this is a phenomenon right now that you see in certain black demographics.   I have seen it in middle easterners to a degree.   It has nothing to do with anything other than power.   If they can inconvenience anyone else, that is the intent.

----------

nancy (06-07-2015)

----------


## nancy

Calypso,

Did you hear a few years back when a black actress from the movie "Bring It On" was struck and killed in Gwinnett County, Georgia?  It happened about 5 miles from our house.  She was in the middle of the road late at night, wearing dark clothing, and a driver struck her.  Police couldn't figure out why she was even out there so late, since there were no stores within walking distance that were open.  Blacks were in an uproar, insisting it was a cover-up by police, who were trying to "protect" the racist white driver (who, BTW, was never charged since he wasn't at fault).

There's a misconception among these boneheads that pedestrians are ALWAYS right, which is why so many of them boldly ignore traffic laws (and common sense).  Even after this woman's death, they still believe if they're jaywalking, traveling in the middle of the road, etc. and get hit, they can sue the driver, a notion enforced every single day with the ambulance-chasers and their TV commercials.  Some even try to get as close to your moving car as they dare, and attempt to slap it as you pass by, trying to mimic the noise of them getting hit (then they fall down and scream for 9-1-1).`

All the insurance in the world doesn't make me feel nearly as safe as the 9MM on my hip does.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Calypso,
> 
> Did you hear a few years back when a black actress from the movie "Bring It On" was struck and killed in Gwinnett County, Georgia?  It happened about 5 miles from our house.  She was in the middle of the road late at night, wearing dark clothing, and a driver struck her.  Police couldn't figure out why she was even out there so late, since there were no stores within walking distance that were open.  Blacks were in an uproar, insisting it was a cover-up by police, who were trying to "protect" the racist white driver (who, BTW, was never charged since he wasn't at fault).
> 
> There's a misconception among these boneheads that pedestrians are ALWAYS right, which is why so many of them boldly ignore traffic laws (and common sense).  Even after this woman's death, they still believe if they're jaywalking, traveling in the middle of the road, etc. and get hit, they can sue the driver, a notion enforced every single day with the ambulance-chasers and their TV commercials.  Some even try to get as close to your moving car as they dare, and attempt to slap it as you pass by, trying to mimic the noise of them getting hit (then they fall down and scream for 9-1-1).`
> 
> *All the insurance in the world doesn't make me feel nearly as safe as the 9MM on my hip does.*


you're new.  already I like you.   :Smiley20: 


I may have heard about that incident at the time. I just don't remember it now.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Here it is. Natina Reed.   The articles do not mention late at night.  THey say she was on the phone.  HOw about on the phone, late at night, no car, what the hay?   There are some unanswered questions here. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natina_Reed

ten months later her sister dies.

----------


## Daily Bread

Hi @nancy this isn't the correct forum to say this but *​WELCOME.*

----------


## nancy

Thanks, guys!  Glad to be here!  I'm very glad I found you're forum.

Whites (and Hispanics) around here are sick of the black nonsense. Not a week goes by when you don't see one in the middle of the road, either crossing or traveling. A few of them even ride their bikes at night, wearing dark clothing, in the center turning lanes.  Our family is planning a move at the end of the summer to Utah, if everything goes well.  I've been there many times, and can confidently report that I've never seen blacks sauntering down the middle of the streets. In fact, I haven't seen ANYONE sauntering down the streets. Of course, that may largely be due to the fact that blacks there are less than 3% of the population...hence the reason we're moving.

It'll be nice to live in a place where blacks aren't being a nuisance, where I can run errands without a semi-automatic hidden under my clothes.  Just sayin'.

----------


## Green Lion

> Calypso,
> 
> Did you hear a few years back when a black actress from the movie "Bring It On" was struck and killed in Gwinnett County, Georgia?  It happened about 5 miles from our house.  She was in the middle of the road late at night, wearing dark clothing, and a driver struck her.  Police couldn't figure out why she was even out there so late, since there were no stores within walking distance that were open.  Blacks were in an uproar, insisting it was a cover-up by police, who were trying to "protect" the racist white driver (who, BTW, was never charged since he wasn't at fault).
> 
> There's a misconception among these boneheads that pedestrians are ALWAYS right, which is why so many of them boldly ignore traffic laws (and common sense).  Even after this woman's death, they still believe if they're jaywalking, traveling in the middle of the road, etc. and get hit, they can sue the driver, a notion enforced every single day with the ambulance-chasers and their TV commercials.  Some even try to get as close to your moving car as they dare, and attempt to slap it as you pass by, trying to mimic the noise of them getting hit (then they fall down and scream for 9-1-1).`
> 
> All the insurance in the world doesn't make me feel nearly as safe as the 9MM on my hip does.


There no spicific reason, they just don't want to go along with sociaty's rules in general; as evidenced by the convict demographic, too.

----------


## nancy

Something I forgot to point out regarding the Natina Reed incident:

She was living in Norcross, a neighboring town best known for it's illegal immigrant population, in an extended-stay motel about 12 miles from where she was struck and killed.  The area in Lawrenceville where she was traveling on foot, while not having any stores or gas stations nearby, and certainly nothing open at the time of the crash, is another lower-middle-class area.  There are tons of cheap rental homes within walking distance of the accident, known for housing illegals (and blacks) who use the rentals as drug dens.  Since the accident, there have been at LEAST two major drug busts within a mile of there, maybe three, big enough to be newsworthy.  The most recent bust (I think in 2014) resulted in a $2.5 million drug seizure, mostly weed and heroin.  It's common knowledge that other homes in the area also serve as dope holes, just on a smaller scale.  The "mystery" surrounding Reed's motivation for being there is undoubtedly due to the fact that nobody will cooperate with the police ("no snitchin'", don't you know).  The only question was whether or not Reed walked the 12 miles from her motel, got a ride over there, or was already there and walking between homes.  

Gwinnett County has been designated as a High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area (HIDTA) by the feds, especially that section of Lawrenceville (the Berkmar and Central Gwinnett High School Districts, where Reed was walking).  Ironically, in the 1980's Gwinnett was a white refuge for those fleeing from neighboring DeKalb County, which Oprah declared as the Number One Best County for Blacks to live.  So everyone rushed to Gwinnett, the Hispanics followed, and the blacks eventually chased after us.  Hence the amount of shifty foot traffic around here.  Again, Paul Kersey (SBPDL[dot]com) did an excellent piece about Gwinnett (called "Success Used To Live Here", a humorous reference to the motto printed on a Gwinnett water tower, which is now gone).

So...mystery solved.  I'm still waiting on my commission check from the Gwinnett Police. If they want to consult me about the sauntering black foot traffic, I have an excellent solution to that as well.  Heheheh   :Smiley20:

----------


## Sheldonna

> It's amazing, isn't it?  We are allowed to make observations about any other group of people except blacks.  When we do, there's always someone quick to point out, "Oh, it's not just blacks!  It's a class thing!  Whites do it, too!"  It's just another way for the politically correct to control the dialogue.  Blacks are now a "protected class" and apparently beyond criticism.  Stuff Black People Don't Like (sbpdl[dot]com) has an amusing post about blacks disliking sidewalks as well.  The more we notice and are willing to point out such behaviors, the more shrilly the PC Police will denounce us.
> 
> 
> You notice when someone makes an observation about blacks being better athletes, nobody jumps up and says, "Not all blacks!  Whites are good athletes, too!"  I don't see the PC Police objecting when I notice blacks are good at dancing, running, or jumping, either.  ("It's not just blacks!  I saw a white kid jump really high one time!")  
> 
> 
> Yet as soon as I observe, "Gee, why is it every time I see someone sauntering down the middle of the street, they're black?" some people find it necessary to point out the obvious: "Not ALL blacks!"  (Or the equally popular excuse:"whites do it, too", describing some alternate reality in which there are dangerous white neighborhoods where gangs of white thugs saunter down the center of the road to block traffic, and only use the sidewalks when they're approaching their latest victim of The Knockout Game.)
> 
> 
> ...


If a group of black thugs are swarmed in the middle of the street and attempt to stop your car, you should assume that they are intending to rob, hijack, accost (or worse) you and politely honk your horn at them (they love that).  At that point, when they begin pounding on your car and trying to break your glass windows, you pull out your fully-loaded Judge, let them see it, and proceed to....if they don't back off....blow their feral, stupid asses to Hell.  (but that's just me....lol)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Thanks, guys!  Glad to be here!  I'm very glad I found you're forum.
> 
> Whites (and Hispanics) around here are sick of the black nonsense. Not a week goes by when you don't see one in the middle of the road, either crossing or traveling. A few of them even ride their bikes at night, wearing dark clothing, in the center turning lanes.  Our family is planning a move at the end of the summer to Utah, if everything goes well.  I've been there many times, and can confidently report that I've never seen blacks sauntering down the middle of the streets. In fact, I haven't seen ANYONE sauntering down the streets. Of course, that may largely be due to the fact that blacks there are less than 3% of the population...hence the reason we're moving.
> 
> It'll be nice to live in a place where blacks aren't being a nuisance, where I can run errands without a semi-automatic hidden under my clothes.  Just sayin'.


Well Hello there Nancy. Perhaps you can add your viewpoint on this favorite peeve of mine concerning blacks. Why is it when blacks are walking down the road, sidewalk, middle of street etc, they ALWAYS have to turn around and see who is coming. Whenever I walk anywhere, I am concerned about *where* I am going as opposed to where I *have been*. I swear to God, the next dumbass blackie that turns and looks at me is going to get a half full Polar Express cup tossed his way. 

Since we are debating about blacks and streets, why is it the dumbmfers always have an Obamaphone stuck in their ear as they WALK to where they are going. Not one of the thugs has a car. They may be seen riding their little brothers bikes as well. Heck, I have seen fathers riding their kids bikes to work. You know, whatever was laying in the dirt filled front yard when he walked out the door was the mode of transportation for the day.

Nice to have you on board!

----------


## nancy

Heheheh,

I HAVE observed that the sight of a Glock on my hip has a repellent effect on the shifty walkers.  Just a few months ago, a young black male (with no shopping bags or car keys in hand) was ambling around the Wal-Mart parking lot, strolling in between the cars.  When I was walking from the car to the store, I saw him approaching me from the left in my peripheral vision.  Without breaking stride, I made eye contact briefly, to let him know I saw him, then I continued on.  Since he continued approaching, without making eye contact again, I simply lifted up the edge of my shirt so my Glock became visible, and kept walking.

He made an abrupt about-face and went the other way.

I alerted Wal-Mart employees when I entered the store.  But this kind of behavior is pretty common; I see it in grocery store lots as well, and two women have been victims of drive-by purse (or cell phone) snatchings in those lots.  Just imagine how close one of these thugs has to drive by in order to snatch your purse or phone?

----------


## Coolwalker

> Anybody ever notice how groups of Black people will walk in the street sometimes in the middle even when a perfectly good sidewalk is available
> 
> Why do blacks walk in the road 
> 
> When I walk somewhere I generally use the sidewalk if available on other streets I use the Shoulder and stay far on the side and at night I got a yellow reflective safety vest from my days at the towing company that I put over my jacket
> 
> So WHY do blacks gotta do stupid shit like this
> 
> With my old Dodge pickup I found if I pop her in neutral and rev it up nice n loud as I approach they all Scatter frantically to the other side but not with my car its too quiet for that


They can do whatever they like until the next election, then they will have to start acting like normal citizens again.

----------


## Calypso Jones

we may be too late for that.

----------

nancy (06-08-2015)

----------


## nancy

Unfortunately, my friend Calypso is correct.  Blacks have been enjoying a "protected status" since LBJ.  It's just gotten worse over the years. The monkey about to move out of the White House probably won't make much difference.  They'll keep right on shuffling down the middle of the road.

Raspail called it decades ago with _Camp of the Saints_, but in interviews he said he used dark-skinned refugees from India rather than blacks in order not to have his book immediately disregarded as "racist" the moment it was released.   

Amazon now offers a summary guide to _Camp of the Saints,_ for those folks who are open to the message but aren't inclined to read Raspail's 400-page tome.  I ordered a paperback copy for my in-laws for that reason: my F.I.L. only reads on the toilet, and my M.I.L. can't comprehend narrative that's any more difficult than, say, _Fifty Shades of Grey_.  For $2.99, the summary is worth it.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Unfortunately, my friend Calypso is correct.  Blacks have been enjoying a "protected status" since LBJ.  It's just gotten worse over the years. The monkey about to move out of the White House probably won't make much difference.  They'll keep right on shuffling down the middle of the road.
> 
> Raspail called it decades ago with _Camp of the Saints_, but in interviews he said he used dark-skinned refugees from India rather than blacks in order not to have his book immediately disregarded as "racist" the moment it was released.   
> 
> Amazon now offers a summary guide to _Camp of the Saints,_ for those folks who are open to the message but aren't inclined to read Raspail's 400-page tome.  I ordered a paperback copy for my in-laws for that reason: my F.I.L. only reads on the toilet, and my M.I.L. can't comprehend narrative that's any more difficult than, say, _Fifty Shades of Grey_.  For $2.99, the summary is worth it.


FIL & MIL . . . got me there.

----------


## Katzndogz

There was a time when blacks couldn't walk on the sidewalk.  They had to walk in the street.  Now they refuse to walk on the sidewalk.

There was a time when blacks were refused a seat at the lunch counter.  They were prohibited from learning to read. 
Now they can sit at the lunch counter but can't read the menu.

There was a time when blacks were prohibited from white only restrooms.  Now they demand black only restrooms.

When will black people give it up and demand jim crow back?

----------


## nancy

> There was a time when blacks couldn't walk on the sidewalk.  They had to walk in the street.  Now they refuse to walk on the sidewalk.
> 
> There was a time when blacks were refused a seat at the lunch counter.  They were prohibited from learning to read. 
> Now they can sit at the lunch counter but can't read the menu.
> 
> There was a time when blacks were prohibited from white only restrooms...


Ah, Jim Crow...Good times, good times.

Actually, I've seen different ideas on the web for implementing the separation of the races, but only one suggestion seems remotely feasible.  Since we all know that blacks will immediately balk at the idea, it's been suggested that we offer them a "Black-Only" portion of the country, just 12% of the land in keeping with their percentage of the population.  It doesn't have to be mandatory, and will address the demands of the race-baiters like Loony Louie Farrakhan who keeps shouting for "a piece of this GD land".  They keep insisting it's their "right" to stay in this country instead of returning to Africa, so let's give them what they want: their own American homeland.  I'd say Mississippi and Alabama would be a good start.

However, in the interest of "fairness", we should also set aside a portion of the US (say, the Northwest Quadrant, including some good ski areas) as "White-Only" Homeland.  Again, it's completely voluntary for whites, but the blacks must not oppose this arrangement, or the offer of a "Black Homeland" is off the table.  The remainder of the country will stay as it is now: integrated, so that the white liberal excuse-makers can live alongside their pet race (which they will be forced to do).  Then we can relax in our new homeland, our streets finally safe from feral blacks ambling in front of cars (among other things), then watch as the rest of the country turns into another Zimbabwe.

----------


## Swedgin

#1.  To be seen.

#2.  They own the roads.

#3.  Yer one a them RACISTS, ain't ya?

----------


## Geddon

Had this happen a couple weeks ago. Coming down the street there was a group in the middle of the road facing away from me. All but 2 of the people in the group got out of the road when they saw me coming, the other 2 looked back 3 times and saw that i was coming but never even tried to get out of the way. So when I got behind them I paced them and honked the horn. The guy turned and looked and then looked forward again. SO I decided to have some fun and dropped the clutch and slammed the gas while applying the brake and did a monster burn out right behind them. They thought I was going to run them over apparently so they ran like they had a box of fireworks up their asses. 

I rolled down my window laughing and told them to stay out of the street when someone is coming or next time someone might use you as a speed bump. 

I have seen them twice since then, they stay on the sidewalk opposite from my house lol. See they can learn, just gotta scare the retarded thugness out of them.

----------


## Dan40

Had a dental appt, Monday.  His office in in a shopping center.  The center has wide, at least 10 ft wide COVERED sidewalks all around.  I pull into the drive by his office at high noon.  The Florida sun is blazing down, heat index must be 96.  There's an old fat black woman, 70 at least.  Walking with a cane, IN THE STREET, in the sun, talking on a cell phone.  I drive to the end of the lane and turn into the parking area.  Directional angled parking, so I drive up to across from his office.  By now the LOL is heading back my way, still in the street, in the sun, on the cell.

*?*

----------

LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Hmm, this thread was begun before Ferguson...

----------


## Midgardian

> I am asking why it matters? If there were whites walking in the middle of the street would you ask in the same way?
> 
> Honestly whites do it as well you just have to be in an all white area.


The Amish don't exactly count

----------


## Katzndogz

Blacks are getting more obnoxious by the day.  Or maybe incomprehensible.   I got my hair done today.  The woman only dates black men.  One of her boyfriends was there we were all just talking about stuff.  He continually used the word "feel"   in substitute for "hear"  and "understand".  Do you feel me?

----------

LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## wiley

what  in  the  world made you  ask  such a  question  -  what  difference  does it  make  as long as they  hinder  no  one   ---

----------


## Midgardian

> what  in  the  world made you  ask  such a  question  -  what  difference  does it  make  as long as they  hinder  no  one   ---


What if they do?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Because its mainly Blacks who do this
> 
> Anybody else generally uses the sidewalks or shoulders even the mexicans so its gotta be a black thing


I notice that where ever they are walking, they (blacks) got to turn around and see who is coming up the road behind them.

What is all that about?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Blacks are getting more obnoxious by the day.  Or maybe incomprehensible.   I got my hair done today.  The woman only dates black men.  One of her boyfriends was there we were all just talking about stuff.  He continually used the word "feel"   in substitute for "hear"  and "understand".  Do you feel me?


"Do ya feel me?"


Oh brother . . .

----------

LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*I never understood why the cell phone always had to be attached to "some" Folks ears  non-stop...Whether...shopping ..walking (in middle of street) ...getting gas ....always been fascinating to me....there should be a study done...* :Thinking:

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-25-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> what  in  the  world made you  ask  such a  question  -  what  difference  does it  make  as long as they  hinder  no  one   ---


One could ask the same question about someone who wants to commit suicide.  

It puts them in danger.  Like anyone who walks on the road.  Colour doesn't matter.

----------

LongTermGuy (12-25-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> One could ask the same question about someone who wants to commit suicide.  
> 
> It puts them in danger.  Like anyone who walks on the road.  Colour doesn't matter.





                    "Colour"



                Canada / US border
__________________________________________________  ____




                   "Color"









Hands down, Canada's "Colour" is more colorful.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-25-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> "Colour"
> 
> 
> 
>                 Canada / US border
> __________________________________________________  ____
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JMWinPR

In addition "jay walking" is another trait. Truth is they are looking to get hit so they collect insurance.

----------


## patrickt

Anyone ever notice how many white people are drunks who have sex with their children? What's up with white people?

Me? I always thought it was teenaged girls who walked in the street regardless of race. Drunks spend a lot of time walking in the street, too, and a number end their life "on the street".

And, why do truck drivers all dress like cowboys? Life's a mystery.

----------


## Midgardian

> Anyone ever notice how many white people are drunks who have sex with their children.


Do you know any?

----------

